# How do I move to Spain?



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning everyone
just some advice really
thinking of moving to spain in the near future.
just wondering the best way to go about all the steps needed.
is it best to buy as a holiday home then apply for residency, or should i just go straight for residence.
and in which order do i get all the paperwork sorted.
obv with restrictions being lifted slowly i will be able to actually come over and start a property search. 
any advice would be appreciated
caz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caz12 said:


> Good morning everyone
> just some advice really
> thinking of moving to spain in the near future.
> just wondering the best way to go about all the steps needed.
> ...


Welcome!


Before anyone can say what the steps are to move to Spain, we need to know your nationality, as that can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Before anyone can say what the steps are to move to Spain, we need to know your nationality, as that can make a HUGE difference.


ahhhhh yes that might help.... sorry im british ... lloking to move from england


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Now that Britain is no longer in the EU, you will need to apply for a visa to stay more than 90 days. Read this thread and the link included in it:









LINK TO SPANISH CONSULATE LONDON visa information.


I'm sure that there will be MANY questions from British citizens wanting to move to Spain from 2021 who are unaware of the financial & other requirements for visas. So here's a link to the Spanish consulate in London visa section...




www.expatforum.com









Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Check out the Visa requirements first then if you can meet them start thinking of where you want to live and the type of lifestyle you are looking for.


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> Now that Britain is no longer in the EU, you will need to apply for a visa to stay more than 90 days. Read this thread and the link included in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

caz12 said:


> Good morning everyone
> just some advice really
> thinking of moving to spain in the near future.
> just wondering the best way to go about all the steps needed.
> ...


I would rent for a few months first (under 90 days). This would allow you time to assess your chosen area and decide whether you want to live there longer than 90 days at a time. Once you have found the perfect area and property you would need to return to the UK to start your residency application. You don't need to buy a house to become resident but if you do decide to sell your UK home to buy property in Spain be wary of the possibility of CGT on the sale of your UK home. 

Good luck.


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

the property i am looking at has a soak away... could someone tell me what this entails please... complete novice here lol
i would hopefully be able to buy outright without the funds from my uk home


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

caz12 said:


> the property i am looking at has a soak away... could someone tell me what this entails please... complete novice here lol
> i would hopefully be able to buy outright without the funds from my uk home


also can i get sky tv out there please


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

caz12 said:


> the property i am looking at has a soak away... could someone tell me what this entails please... complete novice here lol
> i would hopefully be able to buy outright without the funds from my uk home


 Soakaway would normally refer to surface water / non toxic waste draining onto the land because property not connected to main drainage . Could also mean you are not connected to the main sewage either and have a pozo which may require emptying at times.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

caz12 said:


> also can i get sky tv out there please


Understand Sky is illegal in Spain. Doesn't follow people don't bend the rules but where you live, I suspect very rural, will depend on what you can aactually get


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Melosine said:


> Soakaway would normally refer to surface water / non toxic waste draining onto the land because property not connected to main drainage . Could also mean you are not connected to the main sewage either and have a pozo which may require emptying at times.


thank you .... does this system smell .. daft question i know .. :{


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

caz12 said:


> thank you .... does this system smell .. daft question i know .. :{


Obviously it can and requires maintenance. Most importent thing you MUST ask is where cesspit/ soakaway/ pozo is because they are not always obvious. It is not unusual in rural areas but if an old property it may require immediate attention. Which could be expensive.


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Melosine said:


> Obviously it can and requires maintenance. Most importent thing you MUST ask is where cesspit/ soakaway/ pozo is because they are not always obvious. It is not unusual in rural areas but if an old property it may require immediate attention. Which could be expensive.


thank you


----------



## caz12 (Jun 29, 2021)

caz12 said:


> thank you


should i get a visa before i buy or waite untill ive found a property


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

caz12 said:


> should i get a visa before i buy or waite untill ive found a property


If you want to live here you need a visa, you don't need a house, so it makes more sense to look into the visa requirements and see if you can meet them and to check that living here really is a possibility. If you do it the other way round you might end up with a house in Spain that you can't live in because you can't get a visa.
As others have said, it would be a good idea to come here and visit for periods of 30 days or more, not in a hotel, but fending for your self to see how you adapt, what you like and don't like before going through the lengthy and expensive process of getting the necessary visa, and later a home


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

The easiest option for 3rd worlds is to marry a local. I did it in France and ended up with a 2nd passport and an ex..


----------



## elizabethasibley (Jun 29, 2021)

Wow, you have a beautiful plan to move to sunny Spain! I hope to see Spain during my summer trip too


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Melosine said:


> Understand Sky is illegal in Spain.


Populist nonsense!

Sky is a private company and while using a subscription outside of the UK may contravene their T&C's that's a trillion miles away from being illegal!

"Illegal' means against a law, what or whose 'law' would that be?


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

MataMata said:


> Populist nonsense!
> 
> Sky is a private company and while using a subscription outside of the UK may contravene their T&C's that's a trillion miles away from being illegal!
> 
> "Illegal' means against a law, what or whose 'law' would that be?


Why do you have to be so aggressive. 
If one can only get it here through the bank door and SKY say they will taken action against those who have, that makes it legal does it.?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Populist nonsense!
> 
> Sky is a private company and while using a subscription outside of the UK may contravene their T&C's that's a trillion miles away from being illegal!
> 
> "Illegal' means against a law, what or whose 'law' would that be?


You could be breaking some old english law. SKY does have a case if you remove the receiver boxes from the isles.
I moved a company out of a commonwealth state cause some of the laws were crazy and outdated that were still on the books.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you subscribe to Sky in UK and just take your box and viewing card, and connect to a suitably-sized dish, then all you are doing wrong is breaking Sky's T&C and they can cut you off. But a lot of expats still watch Sky in this way and story of being cut off is rarely heard.

Easier option, esp if you are in a fringe area for satellite reception from Sky, is to get a fully-loaded TV box with Sky. Then all you need is broadband to receive Sky subscription channels, but the operator is breaking the law by streaming subscription channels and authorities can and do pull the plug and prosecute them. You won't be, but you won't get a penny back from your subscription and your TV box is only good as a door stop.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I would guess that removing the box from the isles is theft and could theoretically be prosecuted.

As you say, they do not go out of their way to seek and destroy persons outside of the viewing territory. It is only when you try to connect to the internet that they discover and that is thru an algorithm.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Melosine said:


> Why do you have to be so aggressive.
> If one can only get it here through the bank door and SKY say they will taken action against those who have, that makes it legal does it.?


How so 'aggressive'?

You're still confusing the law with Sky's T&C's, the only action Sky can take is to block a card if they believe it's being used outside of the UK.

As for theft, only Q boxes remain their property as unlike earlier digiboxes they are essentially rented. If they demand one back and you fail to comply then there are clearly laid down consequences in the contract, these include a defined charge for the equipment plus remaining liable for the monthly subscription.

Ultimately they could obtain a CCJ against a customer for non payment of those but that would be a purely a civil matter as no actual laws will have been broken.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

MataMata said:


> How so 'aggressive'?
> 
> You're still confusing the law with Sky's T&C's, the only action Sky can take is to block a card if they believe it's being used outside of the UK.
> 
> ...


There are ways of saying things YOU believe are incorrect, and YOUR way.
So we beg to differ


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

To be able to live in Spain permanently you will need to apply for a visa from the Spanish embassy while you are still living in the UK. 
You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements. You will need to prove that you have an income of €27,115.20 for the first person and an additional €6,778.80 for each additional person. 
You will need full private healthcare paid for a full year. If you are successful in getting a visa you can go for residency. 
I recommend that you rent for a full year to see if living in Spain suits you and that you have chosen the right area, and neighbours!!

Steve


----------

